# Visualiser tous ses contacts dans google map ou google earth



## pgui (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
je cherche, comme indiqué dans le titre, un plugin ou une application qui me permettrai de voir géographiquement mes contacts sur une carte (genre google map ou earth).
Je pourrai ainsi, en voyage, rendre visite à mes amis sur la route ou choisir ma route en fonction de mes amis...

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mes recherches sur internet. Peut-être mal cherché...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée sur cette question.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Essaye avec cela : ==> http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/tomtom-france/id326066509?mt=8


----------



## PHILTI (27 Octobre 2013)

pgui a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je cherche, comme indiqué dans le titre, un plugin ou une application qui me permettrai de voir géographiquement mes contacts sur une carte (genre google map ou earth).
> Je pourrai ainsi, en voyage, rendre visite à mes amis sur la route ou choisir ma route en fonction de mes amis...
> 
> ...



Je remonte ce post. C'est une bonne question et je ne trouve pas la solution ...
PH


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2013)

une soluce là
(avec script)
How to Create a Google Map with Addresses of your Google Contacts
une autre là
(sans script mais demande de log)
FlorianGilles.com - Google Contacts Map


Bon, ben on va profiter de la remontée pour déménager, parce que ça ne se passe pas en "local", tout ça !


----------



## PHILTI (27 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> une soluce là
> (avec script)
> How to Create a Google Map with Addresses of your Google Contacts
> une autre là
> ...



Merci Pascal,

Le premier lien est trop complexe pour moi ...
Le second ne fonctionne plus.
Je continue à chercher ... et ne comprends pas pourquoi Google est aussi frileux sur le sujet ...

Merci néanmoins.

PH


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2013)

t'es pas le seul à te poser la question 
ca devrait etre si simple pour eux ( deux bases de données google à lier)

la premiere manip ( script) crée le pont entre les deux puisque google ne fournit pas le sien
en fait double pont , contact à google doc ,google doc à maps


----------



## Lulu42 (26 Août 2021)

PHILTI a dit:


> Je remonte ce post. C'est une bonne question et je ne trouve pas la solution ...
> PH


Je recherche la même application que toi !!!


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Alors pour débuter sur Macgé. on commence par le fil qui va bien : Présentez vous
et une petite politesse comme bonjour et merci ne fait en général pas de bobo  

et pour terminer : 
Pour ton premier post c'est un joli déterrage. 2013 !


----------



## Lulu42 (27 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors pour débuter sur Macgé. on commence par le fil qui va bien : Présentez vous
> et une petite politesse comme bonjour et merci ne fait en général pas de bobo
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci.


Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors pour débuter sur Macgé. on commence par le fil qui va bien : Présentez vous
> et une petite politesse comme bonjour et merci ne fait en général pas de bobo
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Je pense que la question reste pertinente en 2021. 
Merci svp de la laisser


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

Si c'est difficile à trouver peut-être que ce n'est pas légal ? 
Que Google ou un autre croise mon fichier contact avec une carte pour afficher les localisations sur une carte c'est un peu inquiétant. Enfin pour moi.


----------



## daffyb (27 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si c'est difficile à trouver peut-être que ce n'est pas légal ?
> Que Google ou un autre croise mon fichier contact avec une carte pour afficher les localisations sur une carte c'est un peu inquiétant. Enfin pour moi.


c'est pas ce que fait les pages jaunes depuis des décennies ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

Oui , mais je crois qu'ici Lulu42 cherche un GPS ou une application qui lui indique tiens tu passes à Besançon à 12 km habite ton copain Paul.


----------



## daffyb (27 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui , mais je crois qu'ici Lulu42 cherche un GPS ou une application qui lui indique tiens tu passes à Besançon à 12 km habite ton copain Paul.


Snapchat fait cela... je crois... je n'utilise pas


----------

